# Bulls re-sign forward Brian Scalabrine



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls.com



> December 12, 2011 – The Chicago Bulls announced today the team has re-signed forward Brian Scalabrine.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Chicago’s roster now stands at 12 players.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, that's not an inspired signing at all. Lose Big Sexy, keep the White Mamba. Yay. The excitement is killing me.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

All the white mamba is good for is free tacos.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I am not a fan of Scal, but I am OK with this. He is in great shape from playing Euro ball and was playing very well over there. He is the cheapest stretch 4 you will ever find, and we really don't have another stretch 4 on the roster. For 3rd string services there are worse fits.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I've been saying this about Scal since his Boston days, but he's a nice guy to have on the end of your bench. He's perfectly content to wear a suit to 65 games a year, but in a "break glass in case of emergency" situation he plays decent enough defense to be a placeholder and on offense you can camp him in the corner and he hits that shot often enough that the D can't forget about him. In a weird way he's the perfect 13th man.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hes a great influence in the locker room, he keeps guys happy. I guess even kings payed Jesters sooooo yeah.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I agree that Brian is a solid 12th man, at the end of the bench. He is a smart player who can play defense and has some range on his shot.

However, if any one of the 4 big men in front of him go down for even a few games, the Bulls could be in trouble. This is a real worry since Boozer, Noah and Asik all have had there share of injury issues in the last year or two. 

I realize that in a pinch, Deng can play some PF against certain teams. However, this is only a very short term solution.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Depending on what Kenyon Martin is asking for when he comes back from overseas.. I'd rather sign him and get some quality depth behind our injury prone bigs. 

Or Wilson Chandler/JR Smith.. wait is there still a roster spot left after Pargo was cut?


----------

